# floundering tonight?



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just bought new boat and was wanting to go and gig some flounder tonight, I live in pace and was curious if anyone would be willing to share where a descent local place would be to go. Thanks.


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

fox2601 said:


> Just bought new boat and was wanting to go and gig some flounder tonight, I live in pace and was curious if anyone would be willing to share where a descent local place would be to go. Thanks.


Fox give me a call. 850-776-1337. Matt


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

get ready to go pensacola bay that is best place for you




--------------------
Fishing charters..Deep sea fishing..Sport fishing


----------



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks, didnt get to go last night, but planning going tonight or tomorrow, will post as soon as I do.


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

fox2601 said:


> thanks, didnt get to go last night, but planning going tonight or tomorrow, will post as soon as I do.


Didn't move last night fox...good call. Can't say that much for myself. It was a good walk though! Going out tonite to try and give them hell again.....


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

water looks a little merky


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Tides are all wrong. The time to start would be midnight until 4:00 in the morning.


----------

